
Chalk of Champions [video] - collapse
https://vimeo.com/333758769
======
capnrefsmmat
I use this in my office (well, the Korean replication that's still sold). I
firmly believe that good chalk on an enameled steel chalkboard is far superior
to a whiteboard: it always erases cleanly, the ink never runs out, it writes
with high contrast, and it's immensely satisfying to write with. The only
downside is chalk dust.

By contrast, the cheap chalk the department buys for us is terrible. It
squeaks, it snaps, it refuses to erase cleanly. And our conference room
whiteboard markers are always dried up and don't write clearly.

I have yet to turn into an illicit chalk dealer, though.

~~~
jacobolus
> good chalk on an enameled steel chalkboard

Try a real slate chalkboard sometime. It’s amazing. (But not as easy to slide
up and down as the metal versions.)

------
youeseh
This feels like part 1 of a 3 part series. In Part 2, we must visit Japan to
learn about how it came to be and why it went out of business. And in Part 3,
we go to S.Korea. We learn about the company thats producing chalk from the
purchased recipe.

~~~
downrightmike
The Japanese company went under because the owner was too old to carry on.
Nice to see that someone else is taking it up.

~~~
youeseh
That is pretty amazing. He didn't pass it on to anyone... no underlings to
continue the effort.

------
keane
The successor, Umajirushi DC Chalk, is available here from JetPens (San Jose,
USA), $1.80 for 6 sticks, or 30¢ per stick (also available in a 72 pack like
shown in the video)

[https://www.jetpens.com/Umajirushi-DC-
Chalk/ct/3774](https://www.jetpens.com/Umajirushi-DC-Chalk/ct/3774)

“The two well-established chalk makers Umajirushi and Hagoromo worked together
to develop this chalk.”

Thinking a six-pack might make a nice no-reason gift, to friends’ kids or my
local baker or church who uses a chalkboard, I just placed an order.

------
readingnews
One day someone woke up and said "wow, those k cups are an environmental
disaster"... I wonder if a similar thing will happen with dry erase markers.
As a professor, I go through far more dry erase markers than chalk... When I
am done with chalk there is just dust. Not sure if those dry things recycle,
but no one I know puts them in the recycle bin.

Also, there are very, very good chalks at jetpens from Japan still being made.

------
justanothersys
I made loads of drawings with this chalk, it’s all true:
[https://drawings.rey.sc.jas.life/groups/blackboard](https://drawings.rey.sc.jas.life/groups/blackboard)

~~~
inflatableDodo
Please make more. These are great :)

~~~
justanothersys
ty

------
figure8
Here's an interview with the company's founder:
[https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Hagoromo-
presiden...](https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Hagoromo-president-
explains-why-he-closed-down-his-beloved-chalk-business)

------
pontus
I've considered buying a chalkboard for my home office, does anyone have a
good recommendation for what brand to buy?

------
lqet
So, I guess mathematicians hoarding original Hagoromo chalk now have to stop
before they write down a theorem on the blackboard and ask themselves: is it
chalk-worthy? [0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUkZdWnBTt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUkZdWnBTt0)

~~~
amingilani
I can't believe I watched a 5½ minute video to get this joke, but it was worth
it. I also learnt about a new contraception method. I love HN.

------
evanb
When I graduated I bought my PhD advisor two boxes. It's great stuff. But
beyond how dense and smooth it is, _particularly good_ is the colored chalk.
Most colored chalk doesn't erase well. Hagoromo erases completely, easily.

------
new4thaccount
Can someone recommend a good chalkboard to accompany the chalk that you could
fit on your lap? Maybe 3 foot by 3 foot?

~~~
CapitalistCartr
36" is about the maximum width that can fit, but 24" is about the maximum
depth; after that it tips off your lap. For many people 18-22 is realistic.

Something this size: [https://m.staples.com/Flipside-Chalk-
Board-24-x-36-Black/pro...](https://m.staples.com/Flipside-Chalk-
Board-24-x-36-Black/product_138982)

